# Success on the Au Sable!



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

What stretch do you like to fish on the au sable river?? What is most productive and fishes best for you guys??? Also, I have info on the hatches from Little Forks Outfitters and here is what they told me, although, different stretches may have different activity.
Tricos(#20, 22, 24) White mayflies(#18, 20) ISO's(#10, 12) BWO's(#18, 20) and a few drakes in #12, 14, 16, etc. This is info I have recieved from them, as I am leaving next Thursday! All I can say is I hope to hook into some fish!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

There should be some big, nasty yellow stone fly's around too. Quite a nice snack for the larger trout. It seems like you are planning to fish dry's only. That's nice if you get them to work for you, a good back-up plan might be a box of streamers in your vest, and if you haven't tried them, soft hackles are a blast, can be very productive and are kind of easy to fish.
You should convince whoever your going with to go into Grayling for some fast-food or, at least, a Keg-O-Nails burger (YUM!!!) and, since you'll already be in town, stop at the Fly Factory and pick up a couple of the hot patterns tied by local tiers. Do whatever you can to get to Gates Lodge at Stephan Bridge. The fly's they have are A#1 and the advise they give is too!

Love 'em and leave 'em!
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Thanks for the info! One question....Who knows the river best up thee??(gates, fly factory, locals??) and I'll think about taking you up on the burgers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

>>One question....Who knows the river best up thee??(gates, fly factory, locals??<<

I look at the board at the Fly Factory and sometimes ask a few questions but the boys at Gates have never steered me wrong. If Rusty suggests a few fly's, take 'em and if he suggests an area, go there.
Just like life in general though, if you go in acting like a d*ck you'll probably be treated like one.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I've had my best luck on the South Branch but that's where I almost always go! I've had good luck on the Holy waters also.
I go to Gates for advice and flies. They are closer to the areas that I fish and you can't beat the quality.When they suggest a fly buy it, they don't suggest stuff just to get it out of their inventory!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2001)

Equipment wise, what should I bring??? Little Forks Outfitters told me my 3wt. was fine, and maybe a 5wt. for streamers or bigger water. I have never fished here so, I appreciate anyone who wishes to help. I have a floating line, should I get a sink tip for my 5wt., since this will be used for streamers and nymphs?!?! I have Okuma disc drag reels, so I am fibe here. I have leaders, indicators, spitshot, etc. Breathable waders, polarized sunglasses, bug spray, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

Ok, any recent reports?? I saw a few!! What should I expect???


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

Dan, Did you check gateslodge.com and troutbums.com? Keep checking those sites until you leave. The Fly Factory (troutbums) even have a telephone hatchline you can check. There is PLENTY of information out there, you just have to do a little digging.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2001)

Yeah thanks, and I will dig!!! I just called Little Forks Outfitters, got some help and info!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2001)

Dan, where is Little Forks Outfitters?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2001)

In downtown Midland!!! They know alot, but I think gates and troutbums know alot more! Little Forks is an orvis shop!!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

That's about the only thing wrong with Little Forks!LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

I left Friday for the Au Sable, and arrived late evening. I was located on the Mainstream, and that night I casted some, but managed to land none. I saw a few risers, all small. The next morning, I walked a ways, and ended up fishing a run that had several brookies in it. Trico's were everywhere!!! After about an hour of casting and switching flies, I managed to land a nice 9in. brookie on a BWO. From here on I had a great day. I hooked into 5 more brookies in that run, some small some larger. I learned that the fish were coming up quickly to take it, and I had to set that hook as soon as they came up and inhaled it. I moved about 100yds. downstream to an area with gravel. I was amazed to see that in water less than 6in. in some areas, many trout were rising for flies! I fished here for a while and caught 4 more on BWO's, smaller though but fun on a 3wt. I saw a guide and 2 gentlemen fishing who hadn't caught any trout that day, and it was about 12:30pm. I told him that this area had some smaller fish in it, and they could try some casting to them if they wanted, but they denied and moved on there way. That night I headed out to try for some more, but had no luck. A few strikes on the top, but not any!!! Sunday morning came around and I went out early. I hooked 1 trout which seemed to be a brown, but lost him, and seconds later another, lost him too. I had several strikes from smaller fish on top, but couldn't get the hooked set. All in all, my trip was fun! I didn't land the big one, but those brookies were fun, and they put up a fight. Maybe next time I'll hook a trophy!!! I'll be sure to go back to the Au Sable, and cast on this great river in Michigan, and remember the times that came before!  

PS: I saw a few BWO's, alot of trico's in the morning, some adult stones and adult caddis, and alot of ants!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Nice report, Dan. Better watch it, that area will haunt you 'till you go back. I love those brookies! They have a whole lot of life in 'em, eh!
Did you get a chance to visit any fly shops in the area?
JC


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

The river is already haunting me! Anyways, those brookies were a blast, and they are very fragile. About the flyshops, I didn't have a chance, the reason...I was on the river too much! I really wanted to go to the fly factory, but I tried to get alot of fishing in! Anyone fish the river lately??? If so, please post!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I managed a 15" brown on my 6wt this wknd.


----------



## spencerballard (Jul 4, 2001)

I was up there this past weekend and managed about 10 fish total. 7 brookies and 3 browns. I had one monster on in the morning on the north branch near rainbow bend. It broke my tippet off. Next time I will make sure to use bloodknots only, no more double surgeons. Oh well, They were hitting patriots and mahogonies and also some large caddis attractors.. There was a large caddis hatch as well. I couldnt even see there were so many flies coming off the water. Choking on caddis flies at night in the AuSable is a good time. SPenceR


----------

